# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] How do you mark a thread as solved?

## Sc0tt1e

Title speaks for itself really

----------


## Norie

Have a look under Thread Tools.

----------


## reimar_rem

Hi,

Click thread tools at the top of your thread look for solved there and click. That's it!

----------

